# Zlot?

## nelchael

Ciekawy jestem opini forumowiczow na temat zlotu GentooPL.

Wstepny (bardzo) plan: Krakow, druga polowa kwietnia, weekend.

Dokladna data i szczegoly wyjda w praniu w tym watku  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

za!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

PS. Chyba wiecej pisac nie trzeba?  :Wink: 

----------

## re-

Dlaczego by nie, moze byc fajnie, poprosze tak po 18 jak cus.

A tak ogolnie jakiego "typu" mialby to byc zlot ? bo jakos malo informacji narazie jest.

PS: ale musi byc blisko od monopolowego  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *re- wrote:*   

> A tak ogolnie jakiego "typu" mialby to byc zlot ? bo jakos malo informacji narazie jest.

 

Dobra okazja do dyskusji na temat tlumaczen, poznania sie nawzajem (wskazani wiedza, ze o nich chodzi  :Wink:  ). Mozna tez zadbac o strone merytoryczna - jest gdzie poprowadzic np. wyklady - powiedzmy, ze to w pierwszy dzien (drugi uplynie pod znakiem kac[a|zorka]  :Wink: 

PS. np. 22, 23 i 24 kwietnia wygladaja ok.

----------

## arsen

Ja bym chętnie przyjechał, ale wyjdzie w praniu jak termin pasuje  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> GentooPL.
> 
> 

 

Do Krakowa nie mam daleko  :Smile: 

ale co oznacza "GentooPL" ?  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   GentooPL.
> 
>  ale co oznacza "GentooPL" ? 

 

A.... E..... no..... Polakow uzywajacych Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## JarekG

Ja byc moze wpadne  :Smile: . Mam troche daleko, ale przy okazji moze odwiedze paru znajomych. No chyba, ze wczesniej juz bedziecie mieli mnie dosyc to po to zeby mi wbil ktos noz w plecy to nie bede przyjezdzal  :Razz: . Chyba, ze ja moge wziac swoje 'scyzoryki'  :Wink: .

----------

## muchar

Zobaczę. Chętnie bym wpadł, ale czemu tak daleko?  :Wink:  No i kurde... ta obrona co mi krąży nad główą...

----------

## grzewho

daleko... może gdzieś na śląsku ?

----------

## galimedes

nelchael jak nic nie wypadnie w trakcie to będę kraków jest dobry fajne miasto  :Wink: 

Poza tym może udało by się jakiś nocleg zalatwić w akademiku za mniejsze koszty, strona merytoryczna podejżewam iż wyjdzie w praniu  :]

Pozdro

----------

## Poe

sie zobaczy, ja jestem jak najbardziej ZA, nie mam tak daleko do Krakowa [Mysłowice->Kraków=~40minut A4, lub z godzinke pociągiem]... tak jak mówię, ja jestem za, ale moi rodzice mogą być zupełnie oddmiennego zdania :S cóż.. moze za rok-dwa....

----------

## Dawid159

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tak jak mówię, ja jestem za, ale moi rodzice mogą być zupełnie oddmiennego zdania :S cóż.. moze za rok-dwa....

 

To dokładnie tak jak u mnie, ehhh  :Sad: 

----------

## ukl

Ehh Kraków strasznie daleko  :Smile:  może gdzieś bliżej środka Polski  :Smile:  jakaś Warszawa Lublin  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Ehh Kraków strasznie daleko  może gdzieś bliżej środka Polski  jakaś Warszawa Lublin 

 

bleeeeee. imho - krakow i gdansk chyba nadaja sie najlepiej - stosunkowo latwy dojazd (chociaz zapewne dla niektorych nie za szybki) i przyjemne miejsce.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

ja jestem za krakowem  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

hehe ja tez jestem za krakwoem, tylko nie wiem czy nie ma limitu postow zeby uzyskac dostep  :Wink: 

----------

## vArDo

Proponuje wykladzik o vivid-sources. Dlaczego developerzy uwazaja, ze jest takie special, etc. Moze jakas prelekcja o totalnie odjechanym tuninigu gentoo  :Very Happy:  Cos w stylu: wychodzi ktos na srodek przedstawia trzy swoje sposoby, przychodzi zastepny  :Smile:  (ale by bylo zamieszanie  :Very Happy:  ) I jako final mam totalnie odjechany pomysl: kompilacja np jakichs zrodel kernela albo KDE (cos co sie ladnie dzieli) przez distcc na jak najwiekszej ilosci kompow  :Very Happy:  (co zreszta juz rozwazalismy z nelchaelem niekoniecznie w kontekscie tego zlotu).

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## nelchael

Sprawa wyglada tak: Krakow, bo:

* odpowiada sporej ilosci osob (chociaz to bedzie zawsze tematem do dyskusji)

* sa warunki do wykladow: sale wykladowe na AGH

* dobre puby  :Wink: 

Co do limitu postow: nie ma zadnego! Korzystasz z Gentoo? Czuj sie zaproszony  :Smile: 

Nastepna sprawa: ile osob byloby chetnych i od ilu uczestnikow uznajemy, ze warto organizowac taka impreze? Proponowany termin juz padl: 23-24 kwietnia.

----------

## ^marcs

Count me in! 

Jak zobaczyłem tytuł "Zlot?" to miałem wlasnie nadzieje ze będzie Krak  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Korzystam z gentoo, pod koniec kwietnia juz egzaminow nie bede mial, wiec czuje sie zaproszony  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

Kraków, Gdańsk, Poznań, Warszawa - whatever - ręce i nogi mówią TAAAAAK. Ciekawe co na to powie reszta mojego ciała  :Razz: 

No będąc dobrej myśli to ta końcówka kwietnia jest OK  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

btw.vivid-sources na dzien dzisiejszy lekko zaspalo  :Razz:   :Smile: 

ale mozna zrobic wyklad np. o tym o czym mozna zrobic wyklad  :Smile: 

albo o "zarowkach i grupach dyskusyjnych"  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

a z tymi wykładami... będzie możliwość ich na bank przeprowadzenia ? czy tak tylko plany ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _carlos

Przyznaje ze przyjemnie byloby sie spotkac...

Wyklad ? hmmm Temat ? wiedzy nam nie zabraknie ale czy glowy wytrzymaja ?  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## re-

Moze "cwiczenia" ? przecierz na wyklady to sie nie uczeszcza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a z tymi wykładami...

 

Jesli sa osoby, ktre chca cos zaprezentowac, to tak.

----------

## crs

Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde.  :Wink: )

A tak na poważnie to jakiś wykładzik by był fajną sprawą - takim dodatkiem do iteracji Krakowskich pubów.  :Wink: 

Ja oczywiście też sie piszę.  :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

Kurcze 23-24 kwiecień mam zjazdy i odpada, a nie można by 30.4-1.5  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Kurcze 23-24 kwiecień mam zjazdy i odpada, a nie można by 30.4-1.5 

 

1 Maja to IMHO niezbyt dobry termin - za duzo wolnego czasu wokolo, sporo osob moze planowac wyjazdy na ten dlugi weekend. Jest jeszcze opcja majowa: pierwszy, drugi weekend maja.

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   Kurcze 23-24 kwiecień mam zjazdy i odpada, a nie można by 30.4-1.5  
> 
> 1 Maja to IMHO niezbyt dobry termin - za duzo wolnego czasu wokolo, sporo osob moze planowac wyjazdy na ten dlugi weekend. Jest jeszcze opcja majowa: pierwszy, drugi weekend maja.

 

Jak by był 7-8 maj to też jest super i mam wolne więc na 99% jestem  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

dla mnie pasuje kwiecień, bynajmniej jak nie będę mial matury w tym terminie, muszę to sprawdzić. Dojazd to niewielki problem. A co z noclegiem? Trzeba myśleć we własnym zakresie czy coś jest przewidziane? Tak czy siak ja się piszę na to chętnie :)

pozdrawiam

insenic

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Hmm. Zlocik. W Krakowie. Jestem za. Termin obojętny.

----------

## qdlacz

A może we wakacje napewno wielu znajdzie czas, odpadaja sesje zjazdy itp. i Pozostaje więcej czasu na organizacje ev. wykładów itp.

----------

## arsen

 *crs wrote:*   

> Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. )
> 
> 

 

hehe, wykład o fvwm nie jest głupim pomysłem  :Razz: 

----------

## vArDo

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *crs wrote:*   Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. )
> 
>  
> 
> hehe, wykład o fvwm nie jest głupim pomysłem 

 

Oczywiscie plomienie sie beda laly z tylu:P. Gnome, GNOME i openbox , precz z alt wmami  :Razz:   :Smile:  Oczywiscie popieram  :Smile:  Calkowicie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> A co z noclegiem? Trzeba myśleć we własnym zakresie czy coś jest przewidziane? Tak czy siak ja się piszę na to chętnie 

 

Padla propozycja miejsc w akademiku. Jak bedzie ustalony termin na 110% to dopiero wtedy moge zaczac sie dowiadywac w tym temacie.

----------

## qermit

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Padla propozycja miejsc w akademiku.

 Hmmm! Akademik, to brzmi cudnie. Też bym się wybrał do krakowa, ale nie wiem czy będzie to możliwe.

----------

## jey

ja sie pisze, czekam na info

----------

## crs

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *crs wrote:*   Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. )
> 
>  
> 
> hehe, wykład o fvwm nie jest głupim pomysłem 

 

Przygotujemy w formie rozprawki?  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *crs wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*    *crs wrote:*   Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. )
> 
>  
> 
> hehe, wykład o fvwm nie jest głupim pomysłem  
> ...

 

DŻIHAD!!!!!!!! XFCE rul3z!  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

huuehue  :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*    *crs wrote:*   Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. )
> 
>  
> 
> hehe, wykład o fvwm nie jest głupim pomysłem  
> ...

 

A i tak najwydajniejszym jest windowmaker  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS. Jak z akademikiem? Bedziesz robil zapisy, czy droga kto pierwszy ten lepszy bedziemy szuakc po przyjezdzie?  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. Jak z akademikiem? Bedziesz robil zapisy, czy droga kto pierwszy ten lepszy bedziemy szuakc po przyjezdzie? 

 

Tak jak napisalem: musze miec pewnosc, ze to wypali. A wiec: trzeba ostatecznie ustalic termin.

----------

## ^marcs

ja głosuje na kwiecień tak jaka była 1 propozycja.

 *Quote:*   

>  Arsen: proponuję polemikę dot. zagadnień związanych z używaniem fvwm i przewag jakie nad nim ma kde. Wink)

 

 :Shocked:  K.crs  vs F?^arsen^  :Wink: 

----------

## tswiercz

A co do wykładów, to tak na serio??

Bo na AGH'u jest jedna fajna sala z projektorem. Jakby ktoś naprawdę chciał poprowadzić jakiś wykład, to mogę pogadać z paroma osobami, a nóż się uda coś załatwić. Tylko muszę wiedzieć na 100%

----------

## nelchael

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> A co do wykładów, to tak na serio??
> 
> Bo na AGH'u jest jedna fajna sala z projektorem. Jakby ktoś naprawdę chciał poprowadzić jakiś wykład, to mogę pogadać z paroma osobami, a nóż się uda coś załatwić. Tylko muszę wiedzieć na 100%

 

Hehehe... mam dokladnie to samo, a projektor to najmniejszy problem.

----------

## fallow

for me wakacje odpadaja , bo planuje nie byc w PL .

dla mnie takze dlugi weekend to zly pomysl bo wiele osob planuje wtedy wyjazdy.

no ale w koncu ja to tylko jedno osoba i nie decyduje o niczym  :Razz: 

" e tam projektor , nie lepiej  od razu  przejsc do rzeczy  :Smile:  i tak wiadomo jak to sie skonczy  :Razz: "

cheers.

----------

## OBenY

Ja bym chetnie pojechal, ale mam mature w tym roku, pewnie sa jeszcze inni ktorzy z tego powodu nie mogliby pojechac... Moze troche pozniej ten zlocik? Kolo czerwca, daloby rade, czy zbyt wielu osobom to nie pasuje?

----------

## _troll_

czerwiec = miesiac sesyjny i projektowy... kto przyjedzie w czerwcu? (nie mowie o tych co w krakowie mieszkaja  :Wink:  )

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> czerwiec = miesiac sesyjny i projektowy... kto przyjedzie w czerwcu? (nie mowie o tych co w krakowie mieszkaja  )

 

Co racja, to racja. Najlepszy termin to okolice drugiej polowy kwietnia, pierwszej maja.

----------

## ai

Za ;] ;] 

pierwszy raz nie bede musial wyjezdzac gdzies na zlot, tylko zlot przyjedzie do mnie  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Mnie jest w sumie obojetnie kiedy, tak dlugo jak bedzie to przed wakacjami, tj kwiecien, maj sa optymalne. 

poz. ai

----------

## ketjow

jak tylko bede mogl to przyj(a)de. ale moze nie w maju, bo jak juz _troll_ wspomnial, sesja&projekty...

----------

## Prompty

Kraków ...kurde ja nawet nie wiem gdzie to jest ...gdzies nad morzem czarnym ? :]

Z checia bym sie zjawil ale nie chce mi sie z domu ruszac ...

jestem leniwy  :Cool: 

----------

## ketjow

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> Kraków ...kurde ja nawet nie wiem gdzie to jest ...gdzies nad morzem czarnym ? :]

 Niech zgadne.. z Warszawy jestes?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sekretarz

Jakby nie bylo, do krakowa mam 500km  :Wink: , a chetnie bym zawital na zlot, a moze i przeprowadzil jakis wykladzik nt. Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Jakby nie bylo, do krakowa mam 500km , a chetnie bym zawital na zlot, a moze i przeprowadzil jakis wykladzik nt. Gentoo 

 

473   :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _troll_

hm.... no dobra. padaja pytania i propozycje wykladowe. ale czy wiemy KTO bedzie? jesli sami wyjadacze lub wiekszosc neebow to trzeba to jakos ustalic. jak na razie widze, ze zdecydowna wiekszosc to raczej pierwsza grupa, wiec jezeli ktos bierze pod uwage wyklady - tylko rozsadne tematy, z ktorych nie wyjdziemy po fl***ke....

takie moje 0.02 PLN

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rzezioo

ja sie dolaczam do chorku maturowiczow  :Smile:   22 mam mature a 23 kaca. potem 5,6,9 maja tez matura:( ale jesli by bylo w innym terminie to b. chetnie

----------

## Insenic

rzezioo to jak wogóle mamy matury. Bo chbya cała polska ma mniej więcej tak samo, ale ja się nie orientuje w terminach...

----------

## rzezioo

>=kwiecien-18 - ustne

5 maja - polski

6 maja - angielski

9 maja - matma 

a inne przedmioty to juz nie wiem:)

P.S. jesli jeszcze nie oddales bibliografii i materialow pomocniczych na prezentacje z polskiego to masz czas do piatku :Sad: 

----------

## Prompty

 *ketjow wrote:*   

>  *Prompty wrote:*   Kraków ...kurde ja nawet nie wiem gdzie to jest ...gdzies nad morzem czarnym ? :] Niech zgadne.. z Warszawy jestes? 

 

ha z Bialegostoku ! ot co !  :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

mówicie 23-24.04... cóż.. u mnie odpada na 99.9%, tu juz nawet nie chodzi o rodziców, tylko o to, ze ja 25-26 mam egzaminy do liceum... wiec przydałoby sie choc troche sie nauczyc [i tak praktycznie sie nei bede uczyl, znajac mnie, ale przynajmniej trzeba bedzie stworzyc takie pozory przed rodzicami] wiec chyba jednak nie. cóż.. za rok, czemu nie :]

----------

## Insenic

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. jesli jeszcze nie oddales bibliografii i materialow pomocniczych na prezentacje z polskiego to masz czas do piatku:(

 

Kurde jeszcze nie oddałem! Muszę to w końcu napisać ;)

----------

## larry_

Jestem zdecydowanie za, tyle, że troszkę termin mi nie pasuje - maturka  :Sad:  ... gdyby tak po 18 maja ...

----------

## Strus

Z ogranizacją to jest tu fatalnie...

Jak to będzie tak wyglądać to nigdy się nie spodkamy  :Laughing: 

Proponuje Nelchael, bo on tą całą impreze zaczął. Trzeba ustalić termin, bo jak się go nie ustali to każdemu coś pasować nie będzie i zastanie nas tu data 2010 rok 900 postów na temat kiedy robimy ten zlot.....

Jak ja to widzę? A no tak Nelchael na podstawie tego co ludzie tu napsiali:

1. Ustal (wreszcie) termin

2. Trzeba zrobić stronkę (bo na forum to zadużo miejsca by zajmowało) gdzie będzie widniał ten termin co go jeszcze nie ma i każdy, kto będzie w tym terminie mógł i chciał niech się wpisze na liste kropka

----------

## _troll_

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Z ogranizacją to jest tu fatalnie...
> 
> Jak to będzie tak wyglądać to nigdy się nie spodkamy 
> 
> Proponuje Nelchael, bo on tą całą impreze zaczął. Trzeba ustalić termin, bo jak się go nie ustali to każdemu coś pasować nie będzie i zastanie nas tu data 2010 rok 900 postów na temat kiedy robimy ten zlot.....
> ...

 

termin jest wybrany przeciez - imho jedyny senswony i o zadnym innym nie powinnismy juz rozmawiac.

[flame=on]

Najbardziej niezadowoleni beda maturzysci; ale to tylko w tym roku  :Wink:  W przypadku innego terminu (w tym momencie: pozniejszego, bo inny chyba niemozliwy) wiekszosc studencka zacznie sie wylamywac. IMHO - nie ma sesnu. Maturzysci niech sie skupia na tym co trzeba i dolacza do nas nastepnym razem, kiedy to zapewne wiekszosc z nich bedzie juz studentami!! Zapraszamy!!

[flame=off]

A co do strony - zgadzam sie! Nelcheal musialby wiedziec dokladnie ile ludzi chce przyjechac i ile mejsc noclegowych trzebaby zalatwic, w przypadku gdy zlot dojdzie do skutku. Strus - postawisz stronke?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Strus

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Strus - postawisz stronke?

 

Jasne, co prawda nelchael już jedną zrobił, ale strasznie się rozłaziła w Operze  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Naklepie ładną stronę i prostą dodawajkę ludzi (dziś w nocy), a czy to postawimy na strusionecie czy u nelchael na stronie to niech on zadecyduje.

----------

## nelchael

Ok, czyli termin to 23-24 kwietnia.

Teraz jest kwestia:

noclegi - hotel we wlasnym zakresie? rodzina/znajomi?

wyklady - kto jest chetny do zaprezentowania czegos ciekawego?

A moze znajdzie sie jakis sponsor imprezy?

----------

## n0rbi666

Wiec : ja krakowianin, student (matur nie bedzie juz  :Cool:  ), wiec przybede, wyklady bardzo chetnie poslucham :]

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Ok, czyli termin to 23-24 kwietnia.
> 
> Teraz jest kwestia:
> 
> noclegi - hotel we wlasnym zakresie? rodzina/znajomi?
> ...

 

w sprawie noclegow - akademik da sie jakis zalatwic? Podejrzewam, ze wiekszosc z nas bedzie studentami  :Smile: 

A co do wykladow - temat troche kontrowersyjny (tak mysle), czyli "Kontener serveltow Tomcat, jako zamiennik beznadziejnego php"?? Moze "Java w gentoo"?? Tylko nie wiem, czy znajda sie chetni. __Eksertem__ javowym nie jestem, ale nie jest to dla mnie nic totalnie nowego.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## vArDo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  A co do wykladow - temat troche kontrowersyjny (tak mysle), czyli "Kontener serveltow Tomcat, jako zamiennik beznadziejnego php"?? Moze "Java w gentoo"?? Tylko nie wiem, czy znajda sie chetni. __Eksertem__ javowym nie jestem, ale nie jest to dla mnie nic totalnie nowego.
> 
> 

 

[flame="on]

_Troll_ przeciez Java ssie. Z czym Ty tutaj wyjezdzasz  :Razz: 

[flame="off"]

A na serio to jak to jest zlot Gentoo PL users to moze by tak wykladzik o jakims aspekcie Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## _troll_

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> [flame="on]
> 
> _Troll_ przeciez Java ssie. Z czym Ty tutaj wyjezdzasz 
> 
> [flame="off"]

 

maszyna wirtualna the best nie jest, ale w porownaniu z php => rulez!!!! Sprobuj mnie przekonac, ze php jest lepsze :PPPP Zycze powodzenia! (*)

PS. To opinia wlasna, poparta przykladami z zycia wzietymi, cyz tylko obiegowa bo tak ludzie na stronach mowia??

edit: PS2. a java w gentoo jest zrobiona chyba najlepiej sposrod distro, ktorych uzywalem!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) na zlocie mozmey podyskutowac przy piwku lub czyms mocniejszym  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

mozna pogadac o spolecznosci gentoo i o tym co tu sie ostatnio wyprawia , choc pewnie trzeba spedzic tu troche czasu by to zauwarzyc  :Razz:  ahh takie tylko btw. moze o algorytmach genetycznych w cpu schedulerach ?  :Razz:  , mozemy zrobic tak , albo omowimy wszystkie cpu i io schedulery + kolejka co jeden. bedzie jakies IngoSched,Nicksched,GenNicksched,Staircase,SPA,Hydra,Zaphod,EBS,XXsched,no-op,deadline,cfq-ts,cfq,gen-anticipatory,anticipatory - 15 kolejeczek  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Prompty

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (*) na zlocie mozmey podyskutowac przy piwku lub czyms mocniejszym 

 

Popieram ten postulat :]

----------

## coyote01

 *fallow wrote:*   

> moze o algorytmach genetycznych w cpu schedulerach ?  , mozemy zrobic tak , albo omowimy wszystkie cpu i io schedulery + kolejka co jeden. bedzie jakies IngoSched,Nicksched,GenNicksched,Staircase,SPA,Hydra,Zaphod,EBS,XXsched,no-op,deadline,cfq-ts,cfq,gen-anticipatory,anticipatory - 15 kolejeczek 

 

jestem ZA  :Smile: 

----------

## ^marcs

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mozna pogadac o spolecznosci gentoo i o tym co tu sie ostatnio wyprawia , choc pewnie trzeba spedzic tu troche czasu by to zauwarzyc  ahh takie tylko btw. moze o algorytmach genetycznych w cpu schedulerach ?  , mozemy zrobic tak , albo omowimy wszystkie cpu i io schedulery + kolejka co jeden. bedzie jakies IngoSched,Nicksched,GenNicksched,Staircase,SPA,Hydra,Zaphod,EBS,XXsched,no-op,deadline,cfq-ts,cfq,gen-anticipatory,anticipatory - 15 kolejeczek 
> 
> cheers.

 

dobra myśl fallow właśnie miałem to proponować, chętnie bym posłuchał - bo jak wy wpadniecie na irca z AStorm'em to zaczynacie jechac takim slangiem, że nic z tego nie rozumiem:wink:

----------

## Poe

tak mysle, ze udaloby mi sie pewnie przyjechac chociaz na pierwszy lub drugi dzien na same wyklady, na to raczej  namowilbym rodzicow :} co do tematyki wykladow... dobre by bylo cos o tuningu systemu, doborze kernela [bo nie kazdy nawet wie, ze istnieje cos innego poza gentoo-sources  :Razz: ], poza tym osobiscie byl bym bardzo chetny na jakis wykladzik na temat Gentoo na amd64, gdyz przymierzam sie do tej platformy i chetnie wyslucham posiadaczy tego typu procesora. co do wykladziku pt "co sie tu do cholery wyrabia", tez jestem jak najbardziej za  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

Ok, jest strona (thx Strus  :Smile:  ): http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/

Teraz: osoby ktore beda proszone sa o maila na adres krzysiek_DOT_pawlik_AT_people_DOT_pl - dopisze do listy (mail ma zawierac: imie, nazwisko i login z forum - moze byc z haslem  :Wink:  ) [ _DOT_ -> .  _AT_ -> @ ]

Wazne:  *tswiercz wrote:*   

> Bo na AGH'u jest jedna fajna sala z projektorem. Jakby ktoś naprawdę chciał poprowadzić jakiś wykład, to mogę pogadać z paroma osobami, a nóż się uda coś załatwić. Tylko muszę wiedzieć na 100%

 

Mozesz sie o to dowiedziec?

Wazne 2: osoby ktore chcialyby poprowadzic wyklady - arsen, sekretarz, ktos jeszcze ? - prosze o temat na maila - rowniez trafi na strone.

Pozostalo do ustalenia: o ktorej zaczynamy (to moze zalezec od tswiercz'a) i kiedy konczymy  :Wink:  i ile wykladow - 4, 5 ? bo czas trwania kazdego jest scisle zalezny od prowadzacego  :Smile: 

NAJWAZNIEJSZE - kwestia zakwaterowania. Z akademikami nie jest dobrze, bo kwiecien to jednak miesiac kiedy wszysy sa, a wolnych miejsc w akademikach nie ma.

----------

## arsen

Ja w środe będe wiedział czy w ogóle tam się pojawie czy może pewna "instytucja" mi to uniemożliwi  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  byl bym bardzo chetny na jakis wykladzik na temat Gentoo na amd64, gdyz przymierzam sie do tej platformy i chetnie wyslucham posiadaczy tego typu procesora. 

 

Popieram...

----------

## blazeu

No popatrz  :Smile:  A ja za miesiac tez platforme zmieniam... Wykladzik bedzie jak znalazl  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Nom, to moze kolega Ketjow sie wypowie w tej sprawie, on ma ath64, studiuje w Krakowie wiec wiec :}

----------

## _troll_

Tylko informacyjnie:

Na stronie http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/?who dostepna jest lista ludzi, ktorzy _oficjalnie_ potwierdzili chec przybycia na zjazd... i jest bardzo krotka  :Wink: 

Jesli ktos nie wyslal maila do Nelchaela, niech to zrobi mozliwie szybko!!

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i czekam na zjazdzik  :Very Happy: ,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

No, ja się pojawie na bank, już moge to teraz zadeklarować, maila dopiero bym mógł wysłać jutro.

----------

## Poe

troll - www nie działa. od razu wywala could not be found.

btw. do kiedy maksymalnie trzeba potwierdzic swój przyjazd?

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> troll - www nie działa. od razu wywala could not be found.
> 
> btw. do kiedy maksymalnie trzeba potwierdzic swój przyjazd?

 

hmmm..... u mnie dziala bez zarzutu....

moze sprobuj wejsc przez : http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/ - zobacz, czy da rade.

Do kiedy? Pytanie do Nelchaela  :Smile:  Ale powiedzmy - im szybciej tym lepiej. Molestuje go o akademiki, a tak naprawde nie wiemy ile osob bedzie i ile miejsc udaloby sie zalatwic (o ile w ogole sie uda  :Sad:  ).

PS. A moze ktos ma namiar na jakies kwatery / pensjonaty za sensowna cene w Krakowie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   troll - www nie działa. od razu wywala could not be found.
> 
> btw. do kiedy maksymalnie trzeba potwierdzic swój przyjazd? 
> 
> hmmm..... u mnie dziala bez zarzutu....
> ...

 

Niii.. cos mam pokrzanione z netem, to juz kolejna stronka, która u innych normalnie łazi, a mi nie..  :Confused: 

 *Troll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do kiedy? Pytanie do Nelchaela  Ale powiedzmy - im szybciej tym lepiej.
> 
> 

 

czekam na opinie Nelchaela.. ja od razu mówie, ze mnie nie nalezy liczyc do spania [w sensie pokoju], gdyz jak wspominałem wczesniej, na 99% nie puszcza mnei na oba dni  :Sad: 

 *troll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

wzajemnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Gogiel

[quote="Poe"] *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   troll - www nie działa. od razu wywala could not be found.
> 
> btw. do kiedy maksymalnie trzeba potwierdzic swój przyjazd? 
> 
> hmmm..... u mnie dziala bez zarzutu....
> ...

 

Niii.. cos mam pokrzanione z netem, to juz kolejna stronka, która u innych normalnie łazi, a mi nie..  :Confused: 

Moze masz cos z DNSami?

http://85.128.114.242/gentoo

----------

## Poe

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *_troll_ wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   troll - www nie działa. od razu wywala could not be found.
> 
> btw. do kiedy maksymalnie trzeba potwierdzic swój przyjazd? 
> 
> hmmm..... u mnie dziala bez zarzutu....
> ...

 

Tak tez nie wchodzi. dobra kijac to

----------

## blerva

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Zobaczę. Chętnie bym wpadł, ale czemu tak daleko?  No i kurde... ta obrona co mi krąży nad główą...

 

Muchar Przyjedź, będziemy się śmiać z ajego.  :Smile: 

Może jeszcze ktoś z #gentoo.pl się pofatyguje.

----------

## sekretarz

Ja niestety odpadam, termin w ogole mi nie pasuje  :Sad:  Może za rok sie pojawie (btw. moge sie podjac organizacji w poznaniu  :Wink: )

----------

## raaf

 *Quote:*   

> NAJWAZNIEJSZE - kwestia zakwaterowania. Z akademikami nie jest dobrze, bo kwiecien to jednak miesiac kiedy wszysy sa, a wolnych miejsc w akademikach nie ma.

 

spoko, ja mieszkam w krakowie wiec moge kogos przekimac jak by co.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## blazeu

To samo u mnie. Wezcie spiwory, mozna nawet jakiegos grill'a walnac w ogrodku  :Smile: 

----------

## jey

Do kiedy trzeba dac ostatecznie znac? 

BTW: Jest ktos z chetny z okolic Opola ?

----------

## _troll_

 *jey wrote:*   

> Do kiedy trzeba dac ostatecznie znac? 

 bedzie na tyle kameralnie, ze pewnie jak dizen wczesniej dasz znac, to bedzie dobrze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## argasek

Dziś jest 19., czy wiadomo już coś konkretniej? Na stronie pustki  :Neutral: 

----------

## Poe

własnie. powiedzcie dokładnie o której ma sie to zacząc, gdzie zbiórka, co po zbiórce, czy będą wykłady, jak tak, to o czym itp, bo musze z rodzicami pogadac, a bez takich informacji ani rusz.

----------

## _troll_

Witam zlotowiczow!!

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> To samo u mnie. Wezcie spiwory, mozna nawet jakiegos grill'a walnac w ogrodku 

 Mozesz podac szczegoly co do grilla? Czy np. dasz rade zorganizowac cos calonocnego? lub do ktorej? Bo mysle, ze byloby to punktem glownym spotkania  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## vArDo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Mozesz podac szczegoly co do grilla? Czy np. dasz rade zorganizowac cos calonocnego? lub do ktorej? Bo mysle, ze byloby to punktem glownym spotkania 
> 
> 

 

Mysle, ze tak wlasnie by sie stalo, jesli by to wypalilo  :Very Happy:  Aha i czy bedzie jakis miesny w poblizu ?!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## _troll_

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Mozesz podac szczegoly co do grilla? Czy np. dasz rade zorganizowac cos calonocnego? lub do ktorej? Bo mysle, ze byloby to punktem glownym spotkania 
> 
>  
> 
> Mysle, ze tak wlasnie by sie stalo, jesli by to wypalilo  Aha i czy bedzie jakis miesny w poblizu ?!   

 Wypali! A czemu mialoby nie? wykladow nie bedzie, ale ja chetnie przyjade  :Smile: 

PS. Szukam wlasnie kwater / hotelu. Ktos sie chce podlaczyc / ma cos do polecenia w Krakowie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

[chlip] na 90% nie pojawię się z tego względu, ze moi rodzice gdzies wyjezdzają (to mniejszy problem), ale mam jeszcze młodszego (duzo) brata, który wybywa na urodziny, bynajmniej nie calonocne, wiec musi byc ktos, kto go odbierze itp itd :\ mama by mnie puscila bez problemu, no ale siła wyższa...

----------

## vArDo

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Wypali! A czemu mialoby nie? wykladow nie bedzie, ale ja chetnie przyjade 
> 
> 

 

Troll jesli chcesz to Cie moge przenocowac  :Smile:  Z tym, ze ja nie bede na calym zlocie, bo mam tyle do zrobienia, ze sie w glowie nie miesci (zwykle tak nie pisze, ale to forum i boje sie bana  :Razz:  ), ale chcialbym byc na czesci glownej  :Very Happy:  Przynajmniej do jakiegos momentu  :Smile:  Moj pokoik to nie zadna rewelacja, ale w miare blisko centrum. Poza tym chyba bylbym ci w stanie zalatwic loze na noce piatek/sobota sobota/niedziela, bo moj kumpel wyjezdza do domu, wiec mysle, ze by sie zgodzil  :Smile:  Jesli nie to spiwor i karimatka (ktore chyba mam na miejscu) albo moje loze  :Razz:  Zreszta pisz na maila vardo_CUT_THIS_OUT@AND_THIS_TOO_fr.pl albo wal na JIDa: vardo@jabber.atman.pl.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## arsen

Ja wpadnę na sobote, teraz tylko jak się złapać w krakowie, gdzie o której itd.

----------

## Poe

no, to juz na 100% mówie, ze na ten zlot nie przyjade. rozmawiałem juz ostatecznie z mamą. przeczytala tu tez, ze nie bedzie wykładów, wiec powiedziała, zebym ten sobie darował, ze na następny się wybiore. tłumacyła to tak. raz - sprawa z bratem i ich wyjazdem dwa - bede bardziej samodzielny i starszy. no cóz.. moge miec tylko nadzieje, ze nastepny zlot nie będzie za rok, tylko np. gdzies w wakacje

pozdrawiam

i do _zobaczenia_ na najblizszym zlocie... ehh

----------

## nelchael

Proponuje spotkac sie wieczorem (~17, 18 ) w zaleznosci co bedzie:

 - grill u blazeu - gdzies w okolicach jego

 - siakis pub - proponuje Adasia na rynku

----------

## milu

Ja to mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle, że obie opcje mi jak najbardziej pasują  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

O popatrz  :Smile:  Wczoraj sprawdzalem forum i jeszcze nic nie bylo, a tu sie grill urodzil  :Razz:  Dobra. Ja moge urzadzic grill'a, ale bedzie to na zasadzie ze ja dostarczam grill'a, miejscowke i ew. komputer do zabawy ( ;P ) a wszelkie inne rozrywki w waszym zakresie. Z powodu ostatniego natloku imprez wypsztykałem się z kasy i niestety nic innego nie wchodzi w rachube. Miejsca u mnie jest sporo: mam jedną wolną kanapę i duzą podłogę wiec wezcie spiwory. Impreza spokojnie moze byc calonocna, ale bez jakichs burd wiekszych, ok? Mieszkam w bloku, ale mam ogrodek dosyc spory i ogrodzony. Aha.. Jezeli ktoś ma jakieś specjalne wymagania co do muzyki to niech wezmie swoja, gdyż ja mam tylko Starego Rock'a i Kult :]

No.. To juz wszystko chyba  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Jest w poblizu sklep czynny do 22 w dni powszednie, a w weekend to do 20. Sprawdze to za chwile, ale chyba tak jest. W srodku jest monopolowy. Dojazd do mnie jest najlepszy z Nowego Kleparza, ale proponowałbym jakąś ustawke na miescie, bo trudno jest do mnie trafic...  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> O popatrz  Wczoraj sprawdzalem forum i jeszcze nic nie bylo, a tu sie grill urodzil  Dobra. Ja moge urzadzic grill'a, ale bedzie to na zasadzie ze ja dostarczam grill'a, miejscowke i ew. komputer do zabawy ( ;P ) a wszelkie inne rozrywki w waszym zakresie.

 

Great  :Smile: 

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Miejsca u mnie jest sporo: mam jedną wolną kanapę i duzą podłogę wiec wezcie spiwory. Impreza spokojnie moze byc calonocna, ale bez jakichs burd wiekszych, ok? Mieszkam w bloku, ale mam ogrodek dosyc spory i ogrodzony.

 

Burdy? My informatycy?  :Wink: 

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Aha.. Jezeli ktoś ma jakieś specjalne wymagania co do muzyki to niech wezmie swoja, gdyż ja mam tylko Starego Rock'a i Kult :]

 

Mi jak najbardziej pasuje ten zestaw, ale moze wezme RW z czyms.

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> EDIT: Jest w poblizu sklep czynny do 22 w dni powszednie, a w weekend to do 20. Sprawdze to za chwile, ale chyba tak jest. W srodku jest monopolowy.

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Dojazd do mnie jest najlepszy z Nowego Kleparza, ale proponowałbym jakąś ustawke na miescie, bo trudno jest do mnie trafic... 

 

To moze Adas?  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Adaś mi pasuje. Nelchael, ustawisz wszystko? Bo ja mam jeszcze troche spraw do załatwienia i musze się zmyć przed kompa na dłuższą część dnia :/ Legitke musze podbić wreszcie  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Adaś mi pasuje. Nelchael, ustawisz wszystko? Bo ja mam jeszcze troche spraw do załatwienia i musze się zmyć przed kompa na dłuższą część dnia :/

 

A wiec tak: spotkanie jest przy Adasiu, ale poniewaz zebysmy sie nie szukali za dlugo: od strony Empiku (widac go bardzo dobrze  :Wink:  ) o godzinie 17.00 - to musi jeszcze potwierdzic blazeu czy jemu odpowiada.

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Legitke musze podbić wreszcie 

 

O kurde... wlasnie.... wiedzialem, ze o czyms zapomnialem..  :Neutral: 

----------

## blazeu

Dobra. 17 shall be. :] To teraz rower pod pache i do działu nauczania AGH :]

----------

## ho^M^er

witka. kilku ziomali ze slaska chce sie wybrac do krk na ten zlocik. prosze o podanie wiekszych szczegolow co do "Adasia" (gdzie to jest?, jak tam dotrzec? - mapka mile widziana). A i sobota to troszke malo dokladne slowo przydala by sie w tym miejscu jakas data :p

pozdr.

----------

## arsen

 *ho^M^er wrote:*   

> witka. kilku ziomali ze slaska chce sie wybrac do krk na ten zlocik. prosze o podanie wiekszych szczegolow co do "Adasia" (gdzie to jest?, jak tam dotrzec? - mapka mile widziana). A i sobota to troszke malo dokladne slowo przydala by sie w tym miejscu jakas data :p
> 
> pozdr.

 

przeczytaj cały wątek  :Smile: , data się pojawiała kilka razy  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

To już ten weekend? O kurde.  :Sad:  Nie wiem czy dam radę przyjechać.  :Sad: 

Dam znać jutro, ale muszę wiedzieć co i jak dokładnie...

----------

## fallow

ja tez nie znam zadnego Adasia.  :Smile:  Wiem tylko gdzie jest rynek i AGH oraz dworzec PKP. a tak w ogole mimo ze zostalem wpisany na owa liste to nie jestem jeszcze pewien co do swojego przyjazdu. obecnie jestem totalnie out of cash.

cheers.

----------

## arsen

@fallow: jeśli byś jechał to ja jadę z katowic, teraz nie pamiętam o której pociąg, ale jakoś koło 09:30, będe ze znajomym więc możemy się złapać i jechać do krakowa razem, troll napisał mi wczoraj że odbiorą nas z dworca jakby co  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

spoko

 :Smile: 

raaf

----------

## blazeu

Adaś to pomniczek takiego pana na rynku właśnie.

----------

## nelchael

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Adaś to pomniczek takiego pana na rynku właśnie.

 

No dokladnie  :Smile:  Tu jest Adas: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krak%C3%B3w

----------

## n0rbi666

A bedzie ktos trzymal transparent ?  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Tak sie bawi, tak sie bawi Ży,en,tu!!!

----------

## n0rbi666

powinno sie czytac gentoo czy żentu ? :>

----------

## nelchael

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> powinno sie czytac gentoo czy żentu ? :>

 

Gdzies sie platal watek na ten temat - sercz is jor frend.

----------

## argasek

http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/?who - żadnych kobiet. Zapowiada się niezłe gay-party  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *argasek wrote:*   

> http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/?who - żadnych kobiet. Zapowiada się niezłe gay-party 

 

Ech....  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

ale czemu tam mnie nie ma wpisanego ? :> czy jak nie jestem wpisany, moge przyjsc ?  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

mnie mozecie wypisac...

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mnie mozecie wypisac...

 

Szkoda  :Sad:  - moze nastepnym razem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

no szkoda.... ale jak nelchael napisał, następnym razem  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Heh aż mnie serce ściska że nie bedę mógl być  :Sad:   ale może za rok mam nadzieję że jakieś info po zlocie dacie jak było  :Smile: 

Pozdro  && miłej zabawy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Heh aż mnie serce ściska że nie bedę mógl być   ale może za rok [...]

 

Za rok? jestem dobrej mysli, ze jeszcze w tym cos będzie.... prponuje lipiec

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Smile:   ja takze b.chcialem sie pojawic. myslalem nawet by sprzedac dysk i pojechac , bo u mnie chodzi o kase , ale przemyslalem i ztwierdzilem ze pozniej bym zalowal. coz , musze teraz zbierac na swoje badania , to jest na 1szym miejscu . ze tez akurat musialo mi to sie tak pokryc czasowo... mam nadzieje ze nastepnym razem nic takiego mnie nie zaskoczy  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## argasek

Spoko spoko Fallow. Zrobimy zlot#2, przyniosę jakieś zajebiste demka i poczujemy się przez 30 minut jak za starych, dobrych czasów  :Very Happy: 

Edit: ej panowie. A może jakaś zrzuta dla Fallowa na bilet? Ostatecznie chyba każdy może wykrzesać po 5 zyli. Hmm? Spontanicznie, ale to ostatnia chwila... well?

----------

## blazeu

Ja moge sie poswiecic  :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

Niestety sam zainteresowany się nie odezwał  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Niestety sam zainteresowany się nie odezwał 

 

a co ma mowic   :Smile:  poza tym nie oczekuje byscie wykladali kase na kogos kogo zupelnie nie znacie - czyli mnie  :Smile:  i jakos tak dziwnie bym sie czul bedac kazdemu cos winny  :Razz: 

Argasek naprawde dzieki za dobre checi.

btw.bilet to nie wszystko,na to jeszcze bym jakos uzbieral , ale przeciez nie bedziecie tam siedziec "o powietrzu " hehe  :Smile: 

akurat w tym miesiacu stoje z kasa b.cienko doszlo mi wiele wydatkow ktore maja wiekszy priorytet , jesli mialbym tam siedziec o fancie to po prostu wole zostac w domu i nie robic sobie i innym problemu , na pewno kazdy z Was postabilby tak samo   :Razz:   :Smile: 

ps1.Demka to przelajtowy pomysl  :Smile: 

ps2.moze bedzie kolejny zlot  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## blazeu

Przyszedlem, stałem 2h, poszedlem... Chyba się za blisko empiku paletalem. :/ Zawalilem tez, ze nie wzialem telefonów od wiekszej ilosci osob.. Shit...

----------

## nelchael

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Przyszedlem, stałem 2h, poszedlem... Chyba się za blisko empiku paletalem. :/ Zawalilem tez, ze nie wzialem telefonów od wiekszej ilosci osob.. Shit...

 

Mysmy stali od ~16.55 przy Adasiu do 17.15 kiedy to poszlismy do Tower. A ja zapomnialem telefonu z domu  :Neutral: 

----------

## arsen

No ja właśnie wróciłem, trochę krótko zabawiłem, ale innym razem sobie to odbije  :Smile: , ludzie co się pojawili są zajebiści  :Smile: , pozdrawiam i życzę udanej nocki  :Smile: , btw czekam na fotki  :Smile: 

----------

## Mavik

Witam

Wprawdzie się nie zapowiadałem nie zapisywałem ale miałem być.

Niestety nie dałem rady.

Bardzo żałuje za grzech który popełniłem nie pojawiając się na zlocie. :Embarassed:  :Sad: 

Siła wyższa (finanse na inne cele potrzebne)

Może w lato zrobimy zlot "pod chmurką".Zorganizuje się jakiś generatorek prądowy i można lan-party zrobić  :Smile: 

A i więcej ludzi czas będzie miało w wakacje.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich

----------

## fallow

 *arsen wrote:*   

> No ja właśnie wróciłem, trochę krótko zabawiłem, ale innym razem sobie to odbije , ludzie co się pojawili są zajebiści , pozdrawiam i życzę udanej nocki , btw czekam na fotki 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

macie wypic za nieobecnych !!!  :Razz:   :Smile: 

to mysle ze kolo wakacji zlot 2 jak w banku.

cheers.

----------

## galimedes

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> macie wypic za nieobecnych !!!  
> 
> to mysle ze kolo wakacji zlot 2 jak w banku.
> ...

 

fallow normalnie ty to potrafisz na duchu podnieść  :Smile:  było by bombowo i we wakacje więcej czasu każdy ma i pogoda ładniejsza  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdro

----------

## argasek

Relacja #1 w 2 słowach:

Było bombowo.  :Very Happy: 

(Szczególne podziękowania dla blazeu któremu zrobiliśmy straszną oborę...  :Wink:  )

----------

## blazeu

Ej no.. nie az taka :> Pozatym została Finlandia w zamrazalniku  :Razz: 

----------

## raaf

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Ej no.. nie az taka :> Pozatym została Finlandia w zamrazalniku 

 

zostaw do nastepnego razu, dokonczymy, hehe.  :Smile: 

tak, ... bylo fajowo, czeba to powtorzyc. 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## blazeu

Nie tyle powtorzyc, co zezrec tą kielbache co zostala... :] A finlandie zostawie, chyba ze wczesniej moi kumple sie dorwa do lodowki a dokladniej zamrazalki...  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

Nom... moze niedlugo pojawi sie watek "Zlot II"  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

Huh - w końcu w domu. Zajęło to trochę czasu ale było tak świetnie, że jedyne czego można żałować to: za krótko!!! bo nie zwiedziliśmy z Trollem za dużo miasta. A właściwie to pubów wokół rynku. Tak z miesiąc by się przydał  :Very Happy:  Ach to leczenie syndromu dnia kolejnego...  :Wink: 

Wielkie dzięki wszystkim przybyłym a szczególne:

@Vardo: Tobie szczególne podziękowania za... no właściwie to za wszystko - nie chce mi się wymieniać a i tak wiesz o co biega

@Argasek: za udaną integrację z muzykami  :Razz: 

@Nelchael: z tym chorowaniem to Ty tak specjalnie musiałeś sobie ten termin wybrać??  :Razz:  W każdym razie dzięki za obecność.

@Arsen: stanowczo za krótko byliście - macie czego żałować  :Razz: 

@Raaf: thx za obecność - jak bym trafił do Krakowa to jeszcze Cię nawiedzę  :Razz: 

@Blazeu: za grilla "na działce" no i smacznej kiełbachy  :Very Happy: 

@Troll: a za co ja mam Tobie dziękować jak Ty skazany byłeś na mnie hehehe  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *milu wrote:*   

> @Nelchael: z tym chorowaniem to Ty tak specjalnie musiałeś sobie ten termin wybrać??  W każdym razie dzięki za obecność.

 

Ech...  :Sad: 

PS. fiefiÓra r0x  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

a mnie za to ze mnie tam nie bylo i nie **** wam imprezy to gdzie ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Arsen: stanowczo za krótko byliście - macie czego żałować 
> 
> 

 

Następnym razem jak już wspominałem nie odpuszcze, ale wolałem chociaż wpaść na tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Gdyby nie to, ze czytałem post'a na 5 minut przed wyjsciem i do tego wybiorczo to bym doczytał, ze spotkanie jest przed Adasiem, a nie przed Empikiem... I siedziałbym z innymi Gentoo'wcami... A grill byl zajefajny :>

PS. Dzisiaj cyganie tez robili impreze... Zapuscili do loop'a "czarne oczy" i bylo super ekstra :> Wrr...grr...

----------

## nelchael

Ok, dowody zbrodni on-line: http://www.silvermedia.pl/gentoo/?photo

----------

## arsen

Nieeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nieeeeeeeeeeeeee 

 

HA! Stało sie.... wyszło na jaw.... że jesteśmy kosmitami!!  :Wink: 

----------

## jgr

 *Quote:*   

> HA! Stało sie.... wyszło na jaw.... że jesteśmy kosmitami!!

 

Heh, niektóre zdjęcia to koszmar, z mojego punktu widzenia, hyhy.. btw, tylko tyle jest zdjęć ??

Czy tylko te są zdatne do oglądania ?? :)

----------

## _troll_

 *jgr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   HA! Stało sie.... wyszło na jaw.... że jesteśmy kosmitami!! 
> 
> Heh, niektóre zdjęcia to koszmar, z mojego punktu widzenia, hyhy.. btw, tylko tyle jest zdjęć ??
> 
> Czy tylko te są zdatne do oglądania ?? 

 innych nie opublikujemy publicznie ze wzgledu na utrate wzroku przez dwojke osob, ktore juz je widzialy  :Wink: 

PS. Zlociarze dostana adres na priv  :Wink:  Reszta moze zalowac!!!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jgr

 *Quote:*   

> innych nie opublikujemy publicznie ze wzgledu na utrate wzroku przez dwojke osob, ktore juz je widzialy..

 

Powiało grozą..

----------

## argasek

Kurdę, a tak mi się podobała ta cyfrówka.  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> innych nie opublikujemy publicznie ze wzgledu na utrate wzroku przez dwojke osob, ktore juz je widzialy 

 

AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moje oczy  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Z grill'a tez bedą? :] Czy boicie sie kompromitacji?  :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

No, ale teraz już na serio. Czy te foty na stronie Nelchaela są jedyne?

----------

## psycepa

hmm ok kierowany ciekawoscia i watkiem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499487-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html chcialem zboaczyc jak to sie gentoo-brać bawi i ni ch...oinki.

kto te zdjecia niecnie rm-nal ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm ok kierowany ciekawoscia i watkiem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499487-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html chcialem zboaczyc jak to sie gentoo-brać bawi i ni ch...oinki.
> 
> kto te zdjecia niecnie rm-nal ?  

 

Silvermedia.pl to firma gdzie pracuje, fotki przenioslem tutaj: http://gentoo.nelchael.net/

----------

## psycepa

dziekuje bardzo  :Smile:  juz ogladam  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

